# Choise between a Stanley #4 and Millers Fall 900



## CookCrafted (Mar 24, 2016)

A woodworker I know is willing to sell both of these planes. I am looking for a Decent smoothing plane and wondering which one would be better to buy off this guy.

Millers Fall 900 or Stanley #4
































































Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Appear to be about the same condition. Appears the Millers Falls has a 2-3/8 inch blade, equivalent to a 4 1/2, which I prefer. If they are about the same money I would go for the Millers Falls. Others may have specific knowledge of this particular model of Millers Falls and recommend against it. The 900 model was considered kind of an economy model


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you need them both.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I also would get both.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Millers falls 900 was a 2" wide iron plane, looks like the Stanley is a #3 sized plane…..get them both.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Both


----------



## CookCrafted (Mar 24, 2016)

Whats a fair price for me to offer him for them? He told me to make an offer…

Also, I'm new to this forum. It is laid out different that other forums I use. Is there a place to buy and sell tools etc?


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I vote "both" too. What's his asking price/s??


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinking ..$35 for the pair of them?


----------



## CookCrafted (Mar 24, 2016)

Bill, where in Central NY? I grew up next to Keuka Lake.

Ethan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bandit's number is reasonable. Hard to say what your seller feels they're worth, though. Let us know what he says!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

First, I think the Stanley is a #3, and having the original box increases the value of the Millers Falls. Both are of a later vintage, but either will make a decent user with some tuning.


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm a Millers Falls guy I love them and I don't particularly like the 900. Since it has the original box I'd own it but just to put with it's other brothers and sisters in box. You could make it a good user but Ive personally found that that specific vintage isn't as good. I'd pick up the No. 3 Stanley for a user and throw out a low number for the 900 if the number stuck I'd own it if not I'd pass. Good luck!


----------

